# Naked man in cemetery: I was admiring flowers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_"Tiptoe - naked - through the tulips&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"_

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31917658/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That could be dangerous. Really, what if there were poison ivy around the graves? Try explaining that to a dermatologist. let alone the police


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Now thats a first. What a sick puppy!


----------

